# I7-3770 High Ghz



## SuperMario (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello,
I didn't overclocked my processor but it works 4.4 GHz in 19%. How its done ?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2015)

if it a 3770 its not running at 4.4 Post a screen shot


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 15, 2015)

Screen shot


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2015)

Don't know

Use CPUZ

http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.72-en.exe


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 15, 2015)

I would advise running cpu-z as well, so we can have a more accurate portrayal of your cpu.

Did you overclick that thing? Even if you did, a non-k shouldnt have a prayer of reaching that high.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 15, 2015)

Watch it be a locked golden overclocking lottery chip.


----------



## xvi (Mar 15, 2015)

Is 4.4GHz really that unobtainable on the 3xxx procs?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 15, 2015)

xvi said:


> Is 4.4GHz really that unobtainable on the 3xxx procs?


It's a non-K 3770.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 15, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Watch it be a locked golden overclocking lottery chip.


So am i lucky ?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2015)

Task Manager is so inaccurate. Use CPU-Z like they've already mentioned.



xvi said:


> Is 4.4GHz really that unobtainable on the 3xxx procs?



No, the 3770K can get up there pretty easily. I've had mine up there for a while with relative ease.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm still waiting for that CPU-z screenshot. If it shows 4.4 than this is one lucky guy


----------



## XSI (Mar 15, 2015)

one thing comes to mind, maybe you got 3770k by accident instead of 3770 non k.  either way your chip is a winner or you get better cpu 
lucky/lucky 
and btw why are you worried if its more ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 15, 2015)

Well we will never know and can't help him decipher his issue without CPU-z to fully show what his cpu is.


----------



## Trompochi (Mar 15, 2015)

the 3770 (non-K) can be overclocked up to x43 multi, that's 4.3ghz (not on all cores at the same time), adding BCLK OC can take that number close to 4.4ghz, but that depends on how high the mobo can go on that


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

Trompochi said:


> the 3770 (non-K) can be overclocked up to x43 multi, that's 4.3ghz (not on all cores at the same time), adding BCLK OC can take that number close to 4.4ghz, but that depends on how high the mobo can go on that



I just don't see someone doing that, because you end up with an expensive single core chip.

The highest I would advise anyone to overclock their non-k 3770 is 3.7 or 3.8, because that's as high as you can go in that version and still have all your cores.


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

correct on a non "K" or blocked i7 3770 the higher clocks are: 3.9GHZ
take a llok of my non "K" 3770:




http://ark.intel.com/products/65719/Intel-Core-i7-3770-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> So am i lucky ?


We gotta see that CPU-Z screenie.


----------



## Trompochi (Mar 16, 2015)

Changing the multi to x43 on all cores isnt bad at all, it works at 4.3ghz on 1 or 2 cores, 4.2ghz on 3 cores and 4.1ghz on all 4 cores, all this depending on current workload, with the default settings mine goes up to 3.7ghz on all 4 cores, then 3.8 and 3.9 ghz if less than 4 cores are in use.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

Trompochi said:


> Changing the multi to x43 on all cores isnt bad at all, it works at 4.3ghz on 1 or 2 cores, 4.2ghz on 3 cores and 4.1ghz on all 4 cores, all this depending on current workload, with the default settings mine goes up to 3.7ghz on all 4 cores, then 3.8 and 3.9 ghz if less than 4 cores are in use.


Yep, that's my experience too. On 4 cores I get to 3.7Ghz. It drops out after that if you go higher.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2015)

I guess he figured it out


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 16, 2015)

Post the screenshot, the curiosity is killing me  I saw you countless times online and on topic but you don't post anything.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The highest I would advise anyone to overclock their non-k 3770 is 3.7 or 3.8, because that's as high as you can go in that version and still have all your cores.


I did Overclocked my ex 3770 no K to 4.1GHz and never had any kind of issues or BSOD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I did Overclocked my ex 3770 no K to 4.1GHz and never had any kind of issues or BSOD


 
But how many cores did you actually have at 4.1?  That's what I was saying.  The non-k 3770 will not give you all 4 cores at that high a frequency.


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

Overclocking a non "K" core i7 its almost useless effort,


----------



## 64K (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm wondering if SuperMario is just messing with you guys. His profile says he's 13. If he will post a CPU-Z screenshot then I'll eat my words.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 16, 2015)

The default multipliers for the non-K 3770 are,

39X - 1 or 2 cores active
38X - 3 cores active
37X - 4 cores active

These CPUs also support what Intel calls limited overclocking which means they can be overclocked by an additional +4 bins of Turbo Boost.

43X - 1 or 2 cores active
42X - 3 cores active
41X - 4 cores active

To access the 43 multiplier, you need to have at least the C3 C State enabled.  With the 43 multiplier, you only need to overclock the BCLK to 102.3 MHz to hit 4400 MHz.  I don't like touching the BCLK but running 4400 MHz when the CPU is lightly loaded is certainly possible.

Here is some more info about this feature.

http://techreport.com/news/24950/intel-removes-modest-free-overclocking-from-standard-haswell-cpus

Intel dropped the +4 bins feature when they introduced Haswell.

These CPUs can switch the maximum multiplier hundreds of times a second based on how many cores are active.  There is no need to go into the bios and limit your CPU to 1 or 2 cores.  The maximum 43 multiplier will be used automatically.  RealTemp uses high performance timers within the CPU to monitor this activity.  It does a great job reporting the average multiplier when this rapid multiplier switching is going on.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 16, 2015)

I will send the cpu-z screenshot in 2 hours.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 16, 2015)

CPU-Z Screenshot:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

OK, that's much more in line with what I thought the 3770 should be running.

However, as pointed out above by unclewebb, if the C3 state is not running, then you are running on only one or two cores, and missing out on the multicore aspects in the name of speed.  Under normal circumstances, 3.7 would be best for full use of your cpu.

I've got one in the house at 3.7, used mostly for gaming but also photo editing, and it doesn't suffer for being at 3.7.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 16, 2015)

But why is the task manager shows 4.4 Ghz ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 16, 2015)

just a Shade under the claimed 4.4ghz


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> But why is the task manager shows 4.4 Ghz ?


 
That is a very good question.  I don't have an answer based on what I am seeing.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2015)

If CPU-Z is only showing the 39 multiplier when idle then your CPU is probably not overclocked in the bios.  The multiplier can go higher if the bios supports overclocking or if you have the appropriate software to help it along.

Edit - Here's an example.  4 cores active running the 41 multiplier.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> If CPU-Z is only showing the 39 multiplier when idle then your CPU is probably not overclocked in the bios.  The multiplier can go higher if the bios supports overclocking or if you have the appropriate software to help it along.



I agree with you, except for the oddity that the 3770 only has a 300mb boost normally from 3.4 to 3.7. If he is sitting at idle with 3.9, then he has to have set that multiplier with boost always on. That will get him the 3.9 speed fulltime. That is what is so puzzling, because task manager shows a 500mb boost, assuming for some reason he doesn't jave boost always on. So then in that case, 500mb is beyond the normal boost range of that particular chip. I've played with this cpu quite a bit, so his situation puzzles me.

I'm hoping you can shed light on this, since you have all the figures.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2015)

With C3 or C6 enabled, the default multiplier when 1 or 2 cores are active is 39.  CPU-Z will report the 39 multiplier in this situation as long as the CPU remains fairly idle.

The Task Manager is flaky on some CPUs so I ignore anything it has to say.  It is mostly right but it cannot be fully trusted.

He needs to go into the bios to see if he can increase his turbo multipliers to 43, 43, 42, 41 and he needs to have C3 or C6 enabled.  Without these C States enabled, you should get the 41 multiplier whether 1, 2, 3 or 4 cores are active.

The 43 multiplier is definitely available on these CPUs and when combined with some BCLK overclocking, you can go higher than 4400 MHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2798413

If you do not enable the C States and you do not overclock the multiplier, your maximum multiplier will only be 37 like you found when testing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)

That makes sense! So it sounds like he has sone C states activated already.

Thanks for the great explanation. Hopefully the OP comes back and you can help him figure it all out!


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> The Task Manager is flaky on some CPUs so I ignore anything it has to say. It is mostly right but it cannot be fully trusted.


+1. Especially when overclocked, I've had Task Manager tell me some pretty wild numbers.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2015)

In the Asus Z77 bios, overclocking is done by changing the Core Ratio Limits.

http://i.imgur.com/vuiAXO6.png

The picture shows all of these set to 41 but if you have C3 or C6 enabled then you can enter 43, 43, 42, 41 for the 1, 2, 3 and 4 core limits.

This overclocking feature might not be available on some low end boards or on boards that are using the B75 chipset.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 17, 2015)

Great thread


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 18, 2015)

I didn't do anything about overlclocking. And in my BIOS there is no turbo mode.


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

dude help us, and let us help you a little more, donwload HWinfo,  here is the link: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php ,  make some tests and bring a screenshot like this one:



that will bring a light to this darkeness... 


Regards,


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2015)

If your bios does not have any overclocking options then the Task Manager was not reporting your MHz correctly.  That happens. 

Your CPU can be overclocked but only if your motherboard has an appropriate Intel chipset.  What motherboard model do you have?  Can you post a screenshot of the CPU-Z Mainboard tab? That will show the chipset your motherboard is using.

Edit - CPU-Z shows that your CPU uses Turbo Boost.  On some motherboards, there will not be anything in the bios that shows this but you might be able to adjust this feature using software in Windows.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 18, 2015)

screenshot:


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2015)

The Gigabyte Z77 DS3 motherboard should have lots of overclocking options available in the bios.


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

there you go




Thats the maxium core frecuency, 3.9 like my i7... 


Ggiabyte Z77 motherboard acording screencapture @unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2015)

peche - A motherboard with the Z77 chipset supports multiplier overclocking and the 3770 supports limited multiplier overclocking.  That HWiNFO screenshot does not prove anything.

This is where you adjust your Turbo Ratio Limits when using a Gigabyte Z77 board.


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

it shows something lowest and highest frecuencies, also processor voltage,  OP says that his processor hits 4.1GHZ.., because a wrong reading from task manager...




unclewebb said:


> peche - A motherboard with the Z77 chipset supports multiplier overclocking and the 3770 supports limited multiplier overclocking.  That HWiNFO screenshot does not prove anything.
> 
> This is where you adjust your Turbo Ratio Limits when using a Gigabyte Z77 board.


well everyday we learm something, 
a simple i7 3770 non "K" can be overclocked with Z68 boards too right?
i have stock settings on mine,


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 18, 2015)

There is the BIOS :


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> There is the BIOS :


Well, that shows what we mean about cores start dropping out after a certain point, which changes as unclewebb pointed out whether your c-states are enabled. They aren't all at the 39 multiplier.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2015)

Your screenshot shows

Turbo Ratio (1 Core Active) 39
Turbo Ratio (2 Core Active) 39
Turbo Ratio (3 Core Active) 38
Turbo Ratio (4 Core Active) 37

To overclock a Core i7-3770 you need to add +4 to each of those numbers.
Where it says AUTO on the right hand side, you need to change those values to

Turbo Ratio (1 Core Active) 43
Turbo Ratio (2 Core Active) 43
Turbo Ratio (3 Core Active) 42
Turbo Ratio (4 Core Active) 41

Both the C3/C6 State Support and the CPU EIST Function should be set to enabled.

Save those values in the bios and boot up into Windows to see what CPU-Z shows.

peche - Check the bios on your board to see what options are available for overclocking.

Edit - Here's an example of how the non-K Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs can be overclocked.


----------

